# DIY Awlgrip Non Skid



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Looking for input from people who have installed it themselves. I have seen a couple posts on it. Prepnobviously the biggest issue I would assume. 

My BT Osprey currently has the non skid deck which I would assume need to be sanded down and then applied or just apply over it??

Does the Awlgrip come with the aggregate or add it to the paint and sold separately?

Looks like most apply with a small nap roller that's very fine so there are no impressions. 

Also what would be my best tape for rounding the corners and still laying flat and holding the prep paper secure?

Thanks.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Looking for input from people who have installed it themselves. I have seen a couple posts on it. Prepnobviously the biggest issue I would assume.
> 
> My BT Osprey currently has the non skid deck which I would assume need to be sanded down and then applied or just apply over it??
> 
> ...


It's a lot of work, and you WILL see some small dust bumps in the final slick areas. Its part of doing work yourself in an uncontrolled area. Before you do it all. Take the time to have a reputable shop quote you the work. I did it myself because it was a 7K small DIY project boat. I was happy with the results. FYI...awlgrip materials, alone, are expensive.

But, here's my shakedown. Follow the awlgrip manual instructions as much as possible.

Sand down the entire cap - 60 grit should get it done in half a day with a palm sander. Do it outside and where a cartridge half face respirator....TONS of fine dust.

Use home depot white foam rollers - buy a bunch they last about 20 minutes before you have to swap out the roller.

Roll the entire cap with two coats of Awl Grip 545 primer - sand with 180-220 grit in between primer coats and after final primer coat.

Wipe everything down with awlprep or Xylene. Roll 2-3 coats of awlgrip for the smooth areas. Follow Awlgrip instructions for sanding and re-coat times. Let cure a few days.

Use 3m green tape to tape off all your non-skid areas. Wipe down area to be painted with awlprep or xylene. Roll a thick coat of awlgrip (thinned maybe 10%), take a plastic cup with atop (like what egg-drop soup gets delivered in) and poke fine holes in the top or bottom. Fill with 50/50 mix of Coarse and fine Awlgrip Grip Tex. Sprinkle heavily all over the wet base coat. Let cure over night. Use air compressor to blow off loose/excess griptex. Dont get too close too paint with air nozzle.
Roll 2-3 more 20-30% thinned awlgrip coats over the griptex. Wait 45 minutes between coats...you dont have to wait the full cure day for the non-skid top coats. Walk away, and let cure for 1 FULL day. Pull tape off carefully. Continue to cure for several more days.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I've never done it, but I'm paying close attention to this thread since it's on my to-do list, perhaps for next winter.

That looks like some good info from @Whiskey Angler up there, and @LWalker had a pretty cool bit towards the end of his build thread about doing a few test squares of non-skid to get the amount of grip you like. I know that whoever did the deck of my boat before I owned it made it "gripper" than I prefer, but it's all personal preference.

Keep us posted on your progress! Are you knocking down a factory non-skid pattern in the gelcoat, or is it a "sand type" non-skid to begin with?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I had a good result with the Interlux Interdeck when I repainted my cockpit to get the boat ready to sell...

Clean...sand...clean...tape it off...primer coat...sand...primer coat...sand...first coat of interdeck...let it dry...wipe it down...second coat of interdeck...pull up the tape...done...





  








181cockpit




__
crboggs


__
Dec 6, 2016


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Have also seen some videos on using another type of rubberized aggregate unlike the finer sand aggregate that Awlgrip has for their non skid to sprinkle on top of the deck once painted.


----------



## FishmanBob87 (May 2, 2017)

I think you'll be fine doing it yourself. There are many different ways to make non skid or you can just purchase it. On the commercial boat I work on we tape the desired area off after cleaning it well, and you can either use epoxy or epoxy based paint. Do a coat, sprinkle evenly with clean play sand, do another coat, pull the tape, done. Cheap nonskid that works, looks and holds up just as well as any brand or any professional job


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here you go, this guy is pretty good. I'm using crushed pumice from fgci when I do mine. I just can't see why some of these products cost so much.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yea I watched this video. Looks easy enough. Just need to figure out time to do it and rock and roll. 

Anyone have issues with the awl grip non skid wearing off in the cockpit areas when then boat cooler rests on it and is used as a seat over time??


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't comment on that since my deck isn't Awlgrip, but I do have cooler wear issues. Best solution is to get a few of the SeaDek "hot buttons". I cut one into 1/4's and put them on the corners. 6 years later they are still there and my deck has minimal wear.


----------

